# Advice on first order!



## snakevape (26/9/16)

Yo guys, super excited to be getting into DIY juice making. I've made a list of what I'm looking to order for starting off:

PG – 500ml
VG – 500ml
Nic – 100ml
Sweet Cream TPA – 10ml
Vanilla Custard TPA – 10ml
Strawberry Ripe TPA – 10ml
Graham Crust TPA – 10ml
Papaya (TPA) – 10ml
Cantaloupe (TPA) – 10ml
Mango (TPA) – 10ml
Peach (TPA) – 10ml
Pineapple (TPA) – 10ml
Bavarian Cream (TPA) – 10ml
10x 10ml bottles
5x 30ml bottles
5x 1ml syringe
1x 5ml syringe
1x 10ml syringe

The flavours I've picked based on some of the top recipes at e-liquid-recipes.com.
Any advice on this for a first order? Enough bottles? I'm aware of how useful a scale is, I'd be willing to get one in the near future.

EDIT: Should my nic be VG or PG?

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (26/9/16)

snakevape said:


> Yo guys, super excited to be getting into DIY juice making. I've made a list of what I'm looking to order for starting off:
> 
> PG – 500ml
> VG – 500ml
> ...



Looks good, you obviously picked flavours according to recipes you like so that is a good start. Mix tried and trusted recipes. You might want to throw in some Vanilla Bean Ice Cream in there as well as it goes well with pretty much any fruit and a stronger strawberry to suppliment you Strawripe (TFA strawberry or Cap Sweet Strawberry are popular).

Get PG Nic, easier to work with and less chance of cold/hot spots in your nic.

Edit: get more 30ml+ bottles, I always end up wishing I ordered more.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## stevie g (26/9/16)

Just to add FA Strawberry is very good as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (26/9/16)

Watch this video from ENYAWREKLAW, he gives some great advice for when starting out

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (26/9/16)

Also a great video to watch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY (26/9/16)

CAP Vanilla Custard is an important one I don't see on your list, then also a marshmallow - I like FA Marshmallow. The marshmallow is very useful to smooth out harsh flavours and it can be used as a sweetener as well. Whenever I see a recipe that calls for sucralose or some kind of sweetener I sub it for marshmallow, in my opinion sucralose or other sweeteners like cap super sweet just gunks my coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanielSLP (26/9/16)

My best advice and I give this all the time. Pick one or two recipes you know is good. Make sure you can make enough of this for two months. Then buy 10 or so other flavours, where you can use these recipes as bases or experiment with your own recipes and flavours that you are chasing. Also get a scale ASAP.

When I started out I picked 2 recipes. Rhodonite and SVBICC from DIY or Die. I knew from juices I bought that I would enjoy these profiles. The first order was about 2k. But I had enough to make 1 litre of Rhodonite and about 400ml of SVBICC so I was sorted for the long haul. I knew I wouldn't buy another premium juice to survive but rather for tasting or cloning. This saved my overall cost in the long run. I then bought three other strawberries and three other blueberries, some custards and ice creams. I didn't start out with a scale but wish I did. The main thing about DIY is it's costly if you don't jump all the way in. You need to make sure that the money you spend on juice goes towards new flavours rather.

After I started DIY I can count on one hand the juices I bought and tell you which ones. I'm so deep into DIY I'm not even planning on buying juice again but rather making my own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (27/9/16)

I would say get another bottle of VG. You use it the most. Also straw ripe get another bottle. They go very quick. Maybe a scale if you want to make your life easier

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NaZa05 (27/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I would say get another bottle of VG. You use it the most. Also straw ripe get another bottle. They go very quick. Maybe a scale if you want to make your life easier



Agree with this. IF you going to go with a 70/30 PG/VG mix get a 1 litre VG.

If possible buy some of the more popular flavours in bigger quantities now rather than have to spend again after 2 mixes only

Reactions: Like 1


----------

